# (>'.')> How does Smoked Chocolate taste? <('.'<)



## user79 (May 2, 2007)

Hmm, probably not that great.

Here's a smokey brown look for ya tho!


















Used, lemme see....

Face:
Studio Fix NC15
Studio Finish Concealer NW15
Everyday Minerals blush in Siesta
MAC Blushbaby blush
MAC Irridescent Powder in Silver Dusk

Eyes:
Beige-ing Shadestick
Fyrinnae e/s in Beltane, Macabre & Loki
Shu Uemura e/s in ME Gold 390
MAC e/s in Carbon & Jest
MAC pigment in White
Blacktrack fluidline
Spiked brow pencil
Rimmel white kohl eyeliner

Lips:
Lipgelee in Lust is Lush



Comments and critique welcome.


----------



## faifai (May 2, 2007)

Looks great! And smoked chocolate probably doesn't taste that good, unless it's in a chicken mole dish! Mmmmmm.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 2, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 2, 2007)

wow, I love this. I think this goes extremely well with your hair color.


----------



## Midgard (May 2, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shimmer (May 2, 2007)

holy gorgeousness batman!!


----------



## Jayne (May 2, 2007)

beautiful like usual


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 2, 2007)

You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mskitchmas (May 2, 2007)

very pretty...and if it's chocolate...i'd try it!


----------



## *Luna* (May 2, 2007)

This is such a stunning look on you!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 2, 2007)

You make me wanna cry you are sooo incredibly GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## amelia.jayde (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 

 
_wow, I love this. I think this goes extremely well with your hair color._

 
agreed

i think it's stunning <3


----------



## jess98765 (May 2, 2007)

omg you are too beautiful julia! i love how you did your brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 simply stunning


----------



## Esperanza (May 2, 2007)

This is an absolutely beautiful makeup, those e/s colours are so flattering on you!! It's true that it matches your new hair very well. And *I WANT* the Shu Uemura ME Gold 390 now!

If I may suggest something, I would have put the blush colour a little bit higher to give more structure to your face, otherwise it makes the lower part heavier. But the colour is really beautiful. Again, awesome job here


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 2, 2007)

*





OOOOOOOOO....I L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VE this!!!!!  Sigh....Wish somebody would do a tutorial for this look...I wonder who could do a good tutorial of this??? (Hint-Hint-Hint
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*


----------



## n_c (May 2, 2007)

Gorgeous...very nice combo on the eyes.


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2007)

beeeyootiful! your hair looks amazing!


----------



## charismaticlime (May 2, 2007)

amazing!!


----------



## makeupgal (May 2, 2007)

Flawless!  Your hair looks gorgeous as well.


----------



## Luxurious (May 2, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## poppy z (May 2, 2007)

love this chocolate smokey on you!!!
perfect with your hair and eyes!


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 2, 2007)

not that great?? it's beautiful!!


----------



## MACisME (May 2, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## Meaghan (May 2, 2007)

SO hot! loves it!


----------



## raquel13 (May 2, 2007)

Beautiful! I love the lip color.


----------



## xJUDYx (May 2, 2007)

love the smokey brown! great blending skills too!


----------



## sassygirl224 (May 2, 2007)

sooooooooo pretty!!! i wish i could pull off browns.  that blush looks great on you as well


----------



## slvrlips (May 2, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## stefania905 (May 2, 2007)

ahhhhh i love it!!!


----------



## sallytheragdol (May 2, 2007)

gorgeous on all accounts


----------



## Simi (May 2, 2007)

Looks hot hot hot....


----------



## BlahWah (May 3, 2007)

That's a hot smokey eye!  You're so talented - and gorgeous!


----------



## breathless (May 3, 2007)

very pretty!!


----------



## ikielove (May 3, 2007)

Beautiful!
You are gorgeous


----------



## snowkei (May 3, 2007)

so elegant! love this look


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## hoemygosh (May 3, 2007)

thats really pretty. =]


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 3, 2007)

Perfect as usual .. 

Thnx hon. (^__^)


----------



## stevoulina (May 3, 2007)

I really like it!!!


----------



## Esperanza (May 4, 2007)

Where did you put the Fyrinnae e/s ? Is it Beltane right in the middle of your lid? I just love this e/s but I still haven't found a good way to use it... you gave me some ideas!


----------



## Bianca (May 4, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Where did you put the Fyrinnae e/s ? Is it Beltane right in the middle of your lid? I just love this e/s but I still haven't found a good way to use it... you gave me some ideas!_

 
Beltane is in the inner corner lid and middle, mixed a bit with the Shu Uemura gold one, and Macabre is on the outside corner of the lid.


----------



## lotus (May 23, 2007)

gorgeous! i love wearing browns, but i don't think i can achieve the look you've done. it's just amazing how well your application techniques are. tutorial request please


----------



## chrisantiss (May 23, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Emmi (May 23, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## alex_atrophy (May 23, 2007)

I don't wear brown well but it looks amazing on you.


----------



## Bybs (May 23, 2007)

Perfect! I'm really jealous, you have great blush placement.


----------



## Eyelashwishes (May 23, 2007)

oh my...you are stunning!


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 13, 2008)

hot look, very beautifully done


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 13, 2008)

Absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 13, 2008)

beautiful look!!!! Did you change your hair color??? It's sooo pretty!!!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 13, 2008)

Gorgeous! i love, love browns! funny that i don't actually have any lol


----------



## Flaminbird (Sep 13, 2008)

Beautiful as always. You should be a model...seriously! Just gorgeous.


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 13, 2008)

I love your FOTDs, Julia, and this one is no exception!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 13, 2008)

Ohh like those colours on you! Very pretty.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 13, 2008)

Ohhhhh wow. You are absolutely stunning. I especially love the first picture


----------

